# Stevens Road Flyer 2008



## Dezorian (10. Januar 2008)

Hi there,

wollte mir nen neues Fahrrad holen. Nach langem hin und her soll es nun oben genanntes bike werden. Wollte erstmal das "City Flyer"-Model holen, doch das hatte mir zuviele Qualitätseinbußen (nicht, dass ich ein Pro wär).

Ich war in diversen Läden, z.b. Rad-Fieber, die hatten gar jenes Bike, jedoch 999Euro, was für viele wohl angebracht erscheint (wollte max. 700 ausgeben^^). 

Brauche ein Rad für die Stadt (Bordstein-Gefahr!!!), hohe, schnelle Beschleunigung (Kurier-Dienst-Style), und hohe Endgeschwindigkeit (relativ verhältnismäßig hoch, iss ja kein Rennrad in der Hinsicht, richtig?). 

Die Nabenschaltung des Road Flyer ist anscheinend besser als die vom City Flyer,...doch wirken sich  Nabenschaltungen insgesamt eigentlich nicht negativ auf die "Raufschaltbeschleunigung" aus? @[email protected]

Sorry für mein schieres Unwissen, fuhr bisher eher schlichtere Räder  (300 Euro). Wollte mal in ner neuen Liga mitspielen und was dazulernen.

Letzte Frage: Kennt jemand nen guten, vielleicht den besten Laden in Köln, die dieses jene Bike führen? Oder Orte wo man das Rad günstiger bekommt (war schon auf amazon, ebay, etc)?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2008)

bin jetz nich der experte aber das road flyer sieht schon besser aus als das city flyer. wenn du mal zeit hast fahr mal zum basislager nach bad neuenahr ahrweiler, ca. 50 km von köln entfernt, könnte sich lohnen, der macht recht gute preise !

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=143&lang=de_DE&compare&right_bik_id=143

das x-6 gents sieht auch nach nem guten kompromiss aus preis/leistung aus:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=123&lang=de_DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich das weiß ist die Alfine Schaltung am Road-Flyer nichts anderes wie die Nexus 8-Gang Nabe mit zusätzlichem 2 Kettenblatt vorne. Also eine Kombi aus Naben und Kettenschaltung. 
Ich fahre an meinem Stadtrad die "normale" Nexus mit 8 Gängen. Für die Stadt finde ich das vollkommen ausreichend. Sicherlich muss man kleine Abstriche in der Schaltgeschwindigkeit machen. Unter Last lassen sich die Gänge nicht einlegen, man muss also immer ein wenig Druck von der Kette nehmen. Ist aber reine Gewöhnungssache. Dafür hast du natürlich den Vorteil, wenn du an der Ampel stehst, zum Anfahren einen kleinen Gang im Stand einzulegen zu können- im Gegensatz zur Kettenschaltung.

Die Abstufungen der einzelnen Gänge sind natürlich auch nicht so fein, wie bei einer Kettenschaltung, gerade zwischen dem 5. und 6. Gang könnte die Schaltung noch einen Gang gebrauchen.
Hier gibt es natürlich noch die Möglichkeit die Konkurenzschaltung con SCRAM zu nehmen- die hat einen Gang mehr und ist dadurch auch ein wenig besser abgestuft.
Eine Rundumsorglosnabe wäre natürlich die Rohloff, die kostet allerdings schon ohne Rad drumrum einen Tausender.

Die Kombi Zwischen Ketten und Nabenschaltung wie beim Roadflyer finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, da sie die Vorteile der Nabenschaltung wieder zunichte macht. Soll heißen: Durch die unterschiedlichen Kettenlinien wird die Kette auch wieder seitlich belastet und ist dadurch wieder einem höheren Verschleiß ausgesetzt. Ausserdem braucht es einen Umwerfer und einen Kettenspanner: Auch alles Teile die schnell verdrecken, verschleißen usw.


----------



## Dezorian (10. Januar 2008)

Ich schau später mal bei dem Laden vorbei, und probier die Räder aus (zumindest den Road Flyer, den CityFlyer gibts erst ab februar wieder im Laden).

Und das X-6 ist ein reines Cross Rad, oder?
Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ist es für Straßenverhältnisse gedacht?  
Müsste man dann neue Reifen draufmachen, glaub ich.


----------



## spiesser (6. März 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mir letztens das Stevens Road Flyer gekauft, und bin wirklich überrascht und hoch zufrieden.
Habe aber noch z.Z. wenig km runtergespult, aber im Stadtverkehr ist es flink und mit der 2*8 Alfine Schaltung völlig ausreichend.....
Tschau


----------

